# Mixing in the Reo bottle



## kimbo (10/2/15)

Hi

I am sure most of us did this

I mix a 50ml 18mg unflavored 50/50 and just mix in the bottle

like now

5 drops Black Tobacco
5 drops Jamaican Rum
1 drop menthol

Very nice mix

Fruity flavors 

10 drops of fruit flavor (watermelon, strawberry ens)
2 drops menthol

you get that nice cold on the inhale and the fruit flavor on the exhale 

Lets hear what you mix


----------



## MurderDoll (10/2/15)

I mixed some Brown Betty with Claim your throne for today. 
They both relatively similar flavours so they complimented each other very well.

For shits and giggles, the one Friday in the office, My boss and I mixed in some pure VG with his Klipdrift Gold.
Was roughly 70%VG to 30% KG.

Was actually really impressed at how good it tasted!
You can actually taste the oak from when they distilled the Brandy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

